# Eoi



## joe901 (May 4, 2011)

Hi All, 
This is my first ever post and I really hope somone can answer my question. Can I submit my EOI if only my passport is current and my husband and 4 childrens' passports have expired? When (if?) we get invited to apply their passports will have been renewed.


----------



## mmistry (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi I remember posting something very similar a few weeks ago! I submitted eoi with valid passports apart from my sons which had expired - no issues I also checked with nz immigration help line and they said it was fine for eoi. Hope it helps x


----------



## joe901 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. I think we will go ahead and send EOI but we will also apply for new passports so that all will be currentwhen we hopefully get invited to apply. Have you heared anything after submitting your EOI?


----------



## mmistry (Feb 24, 2010)

We received eoi was selected three days later and we have just received ITA paperwork, so loads to do.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mmistry said:


> We received eoi was selected three days later and we have just received ITA paperwork, so loads to do.


Congrats :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Keep us up to date with how things are going


----------



## mmistry (Feb 24, 2010)

Will do, just on a diet now until the Medicals in 4 weeks !!! Omg !!!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mmistry said:


> Will do, just on a diet now until the Medicals in 4 weeks !!! Omg !!!


Ha! That's what I need - incentive!


----------

